# Feeling all alone



## Eeej (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, 
Ive never joined a forum before but I came across this website and you all seem so friendly.

My husband and I have been TTC for over 2 years altogether (we stopped briefly while we were planning our wedding - didn't want to be a pregnant bride). As it turns out that would never have happened any way!

I had a ultrasound 2 years ago when we started our TTC journey as I kept having bad pains in my tummy. They said they couldn't find anything wrong but they had trouble seeing my right ovary. They assured me this was normal and often happened on ultrasounds. I was told I had IBS and must keep trying for 18 months before any test could be done.

Fast forward 2 years and I had another ultrasound scan done in June as pains in my tummy were getting a lot worse and I just knew in my heart it wasn't IBS. They found a hydrosalpinx in my left tube and still could not see the right ovary. I was told id be referred to the hospital for a consultation. I still hadn't heard anything a month later so I called the hospital and they told be it could be 6 months before I even have my first appt. I decided to go privately and was told id need a Lap and the tube removed. They also said they would put dye in the other tube and see if that one was OK.

I had the Lap done last Friday. I woke up to find I was born with only one tube. I have not got a right tube and the ovary on the right side is a streak ovary. They hydro was removed (My doc said it was nearly the same size as my uterus, it was so swollen). I'm completely devastated.  I cant stop crying. I feel so alone as everyone I know gets pregnant just be sneezing. 

I am being referred for IVF now but I'm so down I'm struggling to try and be positive.  Sorry to go on - I just needed to get it of my chest.

Love Eeej


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

Eeej honey,

I know it seems awful but really it's not soo bad, I was devastated when I thought I may loose a tube but really for ivf who needs them. How are all your other bloods and how old are you?

It's good that you did not go ahead with ivf without having the tube sorted- that has happened before and stops implantation, so look on it that way! I was nearly going private before I found out and it would have been money down the pan.



Kate


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

Is the left ovary fine?


----------



## galaxyripple (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Eeej 

I can relate.  Not the same as yourself, but I have a family member who going threw the similar experience just now.  She's got a scan next month, only one tube and one ovary, and it has a cyst on it.

I don't know what to say to you to make you feel better.  You'll need time to deal with your feelings, then you can pick yourself up, and do what you can to get what you want.  We're strong that way, us women.

What have they said to expect/about your referral for IVF? 

Angela 
Cyber hugs


----------



## Eeej (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply ladies.

I'll be 32 next month. I have had my 21 day progesterone bloods done and that came back saying I had ovulated 2 months in a row. All my other bloods came back ok too. I had a AMH test done in June and that was 36.2 pmol. Not really sure what that means. I think it means I have enough eggs in my 1 ovary and the doc said the 1 ovary that is there looks healthy. I keep trying to think that its not the end of my journey, but just the beginning.  Its just such a shock to be told I only had the one ovary. I really wasn't expecting it.

The doc that did my Lap said that I would be referred for the ivf but its an 18 month waiting list in my area so I probably wont hear from them at all for a least 6 months. I have considered going private for it but i'm not sure whats for the best. 

xx


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

See what you think, how many goes to you get after 18 months? 

You have very good odds with those numbers but 18months is a long time. Perhaps think of private then you have the nhs to fall back on and otherwise you could have a baby by then!!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

welcome!
there are a lot of positives to be read in your story - first, you've already had the surgery, second, it shows why you weren't conceiving naturally, third, you seem to have plenty of eggs... I'm sorry you had all that pain and such a long journey so far but you're in a great position for IVF to work for you and plenty of people without tubes get pregnant so there is every reason to expect you will have the family you want.. good luck for your treatment. I've done IVF three times - I was so shocked when they said I needed it but it's do-able, it's something hundreds of people do every year and although tough emotionally, probably easier than going through the surgery you have already done. so take heart


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'd ask what the private timing would be, ie, if you went private how soon would they treat you... it might be quite short... so you could stay on the NHS waiting list for now while your body recovers from the surgery and you get to feel fit and strong, and then if you feel ready before the NHS can help you, go private then...


----------



## Eeej (Sep 22, 2013)

I have just made an appt with my gp and they are going to go through my referral with me next week so ill have to write down a list of questions for them. I think you get two goes at IVF on the NHS in my area as long as you haven't had 3 or more private goes. 

With regards to going private I am going to an open evening tomorrow so have a look around and hopefully get a few more questions answered.

There is so much to think about - its very overwhelming.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when family, friends and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------

